# New Model - Marinoni Strada...



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

Just thought that you might be interested in a new model (2009 model) just coming out for next year from Marinoni - the Strada. I was fortunate enough to pick this one up - my Xmas present to myself!

FYI - this is actually the bike that I bought - it was their first one, which they used for their sales/marketing material.

Set up as fixed - and it comes with with brakes.

Hope you enjoy - I think that they may have something interesting here!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

I like! Tell me more please.

Flyn G


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

Drooling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

want! :arf:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I saw my first Marinoni in Austin last weekend...The bike was beautiful..as it yours

Are they all custom?


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Sweetness!!!
Love the Miche Pistard wheels n hubs too!


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*Marinoni - Stock & Custom*



Dave Hickey said:


> I saw my first Marinoni in Austin last weekend...The bike was beautiful..as it yours
> 
> Are they all custom?


Dave:

Marinoni does both - stock and custom - I have a few custom frames that they made for me previously, and when I heard about this model, it was just coincidence that they made the first one in my size! I was following up with them on a few repaints that I was having done.

Fixotica


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*More details...*



FlynG said:


> I like! Tell me more please.
> 
> Flyn G



Flyn:

As you can see, Miche drivetrain/wheelset, 3TTT handlebar, Tektro brakes/levers, Cadence seatpost, seat and stem, FSA headset. The frame is available painted, but the natural satin finish and weldmarks are awesome!

I just received it on Friday, re-assembled it yesterday, and took it for an hour and a half ride today (in spite of the cold - below zero degrees Celsius - around 30 degrees F.). The ride was incredible - slightly lighter than a chrome Bianchi Pista (I had one of these), and the ride was as close to perfect as you can get - great feel, nimble yet very stable - and smooth as butter! I guess it's hard to beat lightweight steel.

I took it on a hilly route - which was challenging (but I made it up the hills) - I may change the rear cog to an 18 - it is a 17.

Fixotica


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

What size is it? I'm currently looking to replace a fixed gear frame with something a bit nicer than my current ride. I'm looking for a more relaxed road frame type of geometry. 

I'm not finding a link to this frame, do you have one?

Flyn G


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*Details...*



FlynG said:


> What size is it? I'm currently looking to replace a fixed gear frame with something a bit nicer than my current ride. I'm looking for a more relaxed road frame type of geometry.
> 
> I'm not finding a link to this frame, do you have one?
> 
> Flyn G


Flyn:

FYI - the size of this one fits me perfect - and is it 54.5 cm top tube (ctc-actual) and a 56 cm virtual top tube - difference due to the slightly sloping top tube. And yes - the geometry is slightly relaxed as compared to a track frame (which I also have built up) - and this makes it a very balanced ride - as far as handling & comfort.

No link on their website yet - but it is coming as a 2009 model - they actually took a few more pictures last week before they sent the frame to me, and I assume that they will respond to enquiries. 

Fixotica


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Pretty sweet frame. I'm not usually a fan of unicrown forks but it works well in this case.


----------



## johnnydrz (May 6, 2008)

I saw that exact bike in their shop in Lachenaie about 5 or 6 weeks ago. It's absolutely beautiful!!! Raw steel with a clear coat. Gieseppe Marinoni told me they charge more for this kind of finish because they have to heat the joints in a special way so they look good, so they end up spending a fair amount of time more. 

Enjoy it!!!

Johnnydrz


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It's not my intention to steal the limelight from your fine Marinoni but here's my fixed one. This one just circles the board track. My Marinoni dirt road bike is  here.


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*My Track Marinoni...*

Here is my pure track Marinoni (but I added a front brake for road riding)...


----------



## Fixotica (Aug 31, 2006)

*And My Other Marinoni Fixed/SS...*

And I almost forgot - I had this fixed/ss custom made for the road as well....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

It's good to see that everyone has the passion to line up the tire labels with the tire valve


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

That is one great looking bike. Did you take those photos? If so, you need to go to start getting paid for your work. 

I have a steel Piuma that I bought last year, and I'm still in love with it. I think that Marinoni is one of the great unsung bargains in hand made bike frames.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

those are all nice looking bikes


----------

